# Recommended Reading?



## Gracegarden (May 30, 2012)

Can you all offer up some titles and even reviews on books dealing specifically with mouse genetics?

This forum is very helpful with handling my questions, but as you all know, when learning something new you don't necessarily know what questions need to be asked.

I look forward to hearty recommendations (and even tenuous ones.)


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

The only book I ever recommend is Tony Cooke's _Exhibition and Pet Mice_. It's hard to find, but it's great.

Full disclosure: I know the author a little bit, and he is a funny, brilliant, guy.

Most other books are needlessly out of date and/or totally inaccurate, and there is much better information to be found online.

You may read Silver's _The Coat Colors of Mice_ for free online here: http://www.informatics.jax.org/wksilver ... dex1.shtml but keep in mind that many of the alleles it mentions are not available outside of laboratories, if at all.


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

I second Jack's suggestionn - it's an excellent resource.

Another online resource worth a look is_ Mouse Genetics: Concepts and Applications_ Lee M. Silver. A lot of this book is quite technical and maybe not particularly useful, but chapter 3.2 is an excellent overview of breeding theory. Direct link to this section: http://www.informatics.jax.org/silverbo ... e3-2.shtml

I've got a list of other resources on a back up hard drive, but I'll have to dig that up. I'll post when I access it.


----------

